# Walking new dog "Rocky"



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a huge dog 6 months old, I think he part German Shepard, unsure but what a beautiful dog, daughter gave him to me a couple days ago. Rocky requires exercise for sure he's very hyper and I have him secured with a collar and thick chain.

I was attacked not more than 100 feet from my house by a pack of dogs that belong to the neighbor on the corner, man it was a close call and I had no stick, completely unprepared, the dogs were trying to tear him apart,  I ended up running with the dog and we got away, he got bit in the tail and back thigh area, I don't see blood, he's had his shots.

On the way back I picked a large rock and friend of my wife gave me a smaller stick, another dog came at us in front of the family members, he came out of the house and was gonna attack I raised the stick and the dog backed off the people seemed angry and didn't do or say anything to control their dog.

Made it back home and crossed the same corner we were attacked in and the owner or care taker of the property motioned to me the dogs were locked up in his compound.

Not sure I'm gonna venture out again for a stroll but I crafted a couple of different sized sticks out of Mahogany wood, seems like the smaller one is easier to handle with more of a bite, easier to swing then the larger "Walking Tall" stick I first made.

Something I hadn't noticed before is just how vicious the dogs are towards other male dogs and most of the residents had their pets tied up or behind gates, never noticed the dogs till I took Rocky for a walk, the danger lies in families that have multiple dogs and don't restrain them, one or two dogs I can deal with but 6.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Something I hadn't noticed before is just how vicious the dogs are towards other male dogs and most of the residents had their pets tied up or behind gates, never noticed the dogs till I took Rocky for a walk, the danger lies in families that have multiple dogs and don't restrain them, one or two dogs I can deal with but 6.


A lot of street dogs are feral, and I have seen them helping themselves to pieces of pig being chopped up ..

and a pack leader etc, is bound to be sure

I would suggest you take your dog to a vet, shots or not .. 

Did you ever try getting rocky used to a Tread mill to burn off his energy ?

and from what I know, the street dogs will only start to attack/go after you if you run .. or so ..

Just stop, and with your dog you control the situation, they will learn respect

I know it is not that easy ... if the dogs are large. Smaller dogs, you can learn that


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Didn't work*



ecureilx said:


> A lot of street dogs are feral, and I have seen them helping themselves to pieces of pig being chopped up ..
> 
> and a pack leader etc, is bound to be sure
> 
> ...


Well we tried or stopped and it started to get tense, so I pulled Rocky and that's when he got bit in the tail by yes a leader this dog is brown and has tiger like black marking on him and then the other dogs joined in, dang it I tried to scare them away no way so I ran with him and that worked we got out of their area so to speak and they followed for about 50 feet and turned around.

You become helpless, hopeless without some form of protection. I've had some close calls walking down the road by myself, I may add this stick when walking by my lonesome, there are several spots like this in all directions where I live, dogs are allowed to run free, dangerous dogs, ones that bite, the kind that bark are okay but when the resort to biting, trouble is some citizens seem to be limited, don't understand or lacking basic smarts when it comes to doing the right thing, been told by in-laws they're considered "innocent"...LOL


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Well we tried or stopped and it started to get tense, so I pulled Rocky and that's when he got bit in the tail by yes a leader this dog is brown and has tiger like black marking on him and then the other dogs joined in, dang it I tried to scare them away no way so I ran with him and that worked we got out of their area so to speak and they followed for about 50 feet and turned around.
> 
> You become helpless, hopeless without some form of protection. I've had some close calls walking down the road by myself, I may add this stick when walking by my lonesome, there are several spots like this in all directions where I live, dogs are allowed to run free, dangerous dogs, ones that bite, the kind that bark are okay but when the resort to biting, trouble is some citizens seem to be limited, don't understand or lacking basic smarts when it comes to doing the right thing, been told by in-laws they're considered "innocent"...LOL


Another alternative to this and the PM I sent would be to find a location where you can buy a small spray container of peper-spray like the US postal service carries *and use it.* Once or twice with that and they will quickly learn. Just be sure that it does not make contact with your dog when used or he/she will be unable to depart the area with you for 30 minutes or so.
For a short time I was a bar tender in a rough and tumble cowboy bar in Northern Montana. Trust me, it is most effective!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> You become helpless, hopeless without some form of protection. I've had some close calls walking down the road by myself, I may add this stick when walking by my lonesome, there are several spots like this in all directions where I live, dogs are allowed to run free, dangerous dogs, ones that bite, the kind that bark are okay but when the resort to biting, trouble is some citizens seem to be limited, don't understand or lacking basic smarts when it comes to doing the right thing, been told by in-laws they're considered "innocent"...LOL


I would not start hitting the street dogs, unless I know they have no owner 

And I recalled a remedy .. Get a dog whistle, or better, get two different brands, as you wouldn't know which one is gonna snap the dog out

Until you get a dog whistle, get a normal referees whistle and blow and that can shock the pack out..

And if you can, as I see some have, get a mace spray :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

If you can find liquid ammonia, such as "sudsy" in the US, put it in and old Windex bottle that has the straight stream function, it works pretty good, I use to use that on a paper route I had as a boy but i put it in a water pistol...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Also laying into someone elses dog could get you into all sorts of trouble.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dog owners*



ecureilx said:


> I would not start hitting the street dogs, unless I know they have no owner
> 
> And I recalled a remedy .. Get a dog whistle, or better, get two different brands, as you wouldn't know which one is gonna snap the dog out
> 
> ...


Right I noticed a very angry look (women) when I was about to hit the owners dog but they did nothing to stop their dog from trying to bite mine, they just sat there lackadaisical, good thing he didn't bite Rocky when the owners pet got close to us menacing, I raised the stick and then the dog backed down, (I noticed the angry look then) had to do this 3 times while I was walking by, I also noticed possibly one of the family members of the dog following me for a while on a bike.

This second spot was about 3 large blocks away from the house I took another route, I've walked down this road several times over the years but these people have no clue who I am or think I'm some sort of tourist, most remember me from my monkey, I had a monkey for 3 years but he got dangerous and menacing to others, not me (he was inside a gated area but people messed with him, drunks and kids) so I brought him to the mountain and let him go.


----------



## ohemjee (Nov 18, 2014)

Speaking about dog, I saw dog everywhere yesterday in Eastwood area, even inside of mall. Can someone explain this please lol 
What I grasp is ... In this 'new money' area dog considered as 'status item' rather than beloved pet?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

colemanlee said:


> If you can find liquid ammonia, such as "sudsy" in the US, put it in and old Windex bottle that has the straight stream function, it works pretty good, I use to use that on a paper route I had as a boy but i put it in a water pistol...


I rode a gauntlet on my bike everyday as a paperboy. Tried everything to stop them, finally tried giving them treats. Some big dog I never seen before showed up and beat up the other ones to get theirs. Was pretty fun to watch lol.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Is Pepper or Mace Spray Available in PH?*



Jet Lag said:


> Another alternative to this and the PM I sent would be to find a location where you can buy a small spray container of peper-spray like the US postal service carries *and use it.*


Jetlag, Is pepper or mace spray available in the PH and if so, where can one purchase it? My wife and I are keen walkers so we expect to come accross unfriendly dogs out there - feral or otherwise. Sounds like it should be an important back-up item to have when walking through certain areas.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

As a dog lover I have 4. It is a shame how these animals are treated. Most people get them as guard dogs but never train them at all. Lock them in a cage and even when they bark they don't investigate.
It may be useless as many things can be here. But Republic Act 9482 Anti Rabies Act of 2007. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46811198/ra9482_anti_rabies_act_of_2007.pdf is a tool. You can get a repellent I got it off Amazon Dazer Ultrasonic Deterrent. 
Using a pepper spray is questionable to me as most sprays extend out 8-10 inches, by that time the dog is already too close. But it provides you a sense of security. I have trained dog for many years. Running form a dog is useless they are faster, unless you have something to separate you (fence door) You can carry a bone or chunks of meat with you, throw it out there that will focus the dog on the treat and not you and Rocky.
To answer the question about Eastwood. Yes Eastwood is a pet friendly mall a lot of SM's are as well. Requirements are a leash and a diaper.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mabrouk said:


> Jetlag, Is pepper or mace spray available in the PH and if so, where can one purchase it? My wife and I are keen walkers so we expect to come accross unfriendly dogs out there - feral or otherwise. Sounds like it should be an important back-up item to have when walking through certain areas.


Its sold in any hardware store.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dog as a status symbol*



ohemjee said:


> Speaking about dog, I saw dog everywhere yesterday in Eastwood area, even inside of mall. Can someone explain this please lol
> What I grasp is ... In this 'new money' area dog considered as 'status item' rather than beloved pet?


Absolutely a status symbol and a high theft item, they're not cheap a local dog is free but some of these dogs pure breed with papers run $200 on up, most will run you $300. I have also witnessed some hardware stores with a Lhaso Apso sitting on the counter.

Dogs that are mixed breed without papers but don't look like the ones running around the street are also high theft items, I had a beautiful white and black female and it never messed with the shoes or sandals, didn't dare walk into the house and didn't wonder, it was taken.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

This is a tough thread for me to comment in. I've always had dogs and probably always will. If treated well, they are indeed man's best friend. Every time our family loses one, it breaks my heart and I feel a real sense of losing a family member. 

On the other hand, those that aren't ...........

You can fill in the blanks, I'd probably get banned for using my own words here.



Unfortunately, nothing is going to change until a pecking order is established. I think you're doing the right thing by just avoiding the area all together.

I truly hope it works itself out sooner rather than later, good luck mcalleyboy.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

FJ, Before I left the US, I had a boxer, female, fawn and white, for almost ten years she slept with me every night with her head on the pillow like a human...always met me at the door, always followed me to the door when I went to work...the love of my life 
She died of a stroke two months before I came here..I brought her here though, her ashes sit on my bedside table...
Ive been looking for a fawn and white female boxer since Ive been here to no avail..Lee


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

c_acton98 said:


> As a dog lover I have 4. It is a shame how these animals are treated.


when human lives are cheap, like how they sat on the relief for Tacloban or refusing to declare curfew/compulsory evacuation because of legal nitty gritty .... well, did you say Dogs need to be treated better ?? 

PS, in case anybody disputes the Tacloban stories, well, the actual story seems that using the legal mumbo jumbos, the Central govt curtailed more active assistance and evacuation

And then they blamed mother nature - the "STORM SURGE" wasn't predicted .. !!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*My previous dog of 23 years*



colemanlee said:


> FJ, Before I left the US, I had a boxer, female, fawn and white, for almost ten years she slept with me every night with her head on the pillow like a human...always met me at the door, always followed me to the door when I went to work...the love of my life
> She died of a stroke two months before I came here..I brought her here though, her ashes sit on my bedside table...
> Ive been looking for a fawn and white female boxer since Ive been here to no avail..Lee


In the early 90's when I first met the family I got a dog from brother in-law and we named her "Cha-Cha", she like to dance while standing up on her two hind legs so the named fit her. She lived for 23 years and died last year, best dog ever when it came to making noise when there were intruders. When ever she notified us of an intruder we would spoil her with BBQ or something nice to eat so she had a certain bark for someone who shouldn't be wondering around the house.

I've been trying ever since to get me a replacement and it has been very, very hard, either the puppy got loose and taken for sure or a huge dog came in while the puppy was tied up and bit the young one over the food, so now I stand out there till their done eating.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> when human lives are cheap, like how they sat on the relief for Tacloban or refusing to declare curfew/compulsory evacuation because of legal nitty gritty .... well, did you say Dogs need to be treated better ??
> 
> PS, in case anybody disputes the Tacloban stories, well, the actual story seems that using the legal mumbo jumbos, the Central govt curtailed more active assistance and evacuation
> 
> And then they blamed mother nature - the "STORM SURGE" wasn't predicted .. !!!


I just posted a part one and part two to the Tacloban story, I was here during the storm as I think a couple of other people here on the forum were...when you mentioned the storm in your post it got me off my butt to post what I had written right after the storm
Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Absolutely a status symbol and a high theft item, they're not cheap a local dog is free but some of these dogs pure breed with papers run $200 on up, most will run you $300. I have also witnessed some hardware stores with a Lhaso Apso sitting on the counter.


I know a girl, working in a travel agency, pretty middle class life, take jeepney to work and back .. 

but had to buy a 10,000 peso apso-like dog !!!

Status symbol ????


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> when human lives are cheap, like how they sat on the relief for Tacloban or refusing to declare curfew/compulsory evacuation because of legal nitty gritty .... well, did you say Dogs need to be treated better ??
> 
> PS, in case anybody disputes the Tacloban stories, well, the actual story seems that using the legal mumbo jumbos, the Central govt curtailed more active assistance and evacuation
> 
> And then they blamed mother nature - the "STORM SURGE" wasn't predicted .. !!!


Yes sir I did say dogs as that is what the thread is about. As far as the other subject you are right as well, but not to get off the track.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

colemanlee said:


> FJ, Before I left the US, I had a boxer, female, fawn and white, for almost ten years she slept with me every night with her head on the pillow like a human...always met me at the door, always followed me to the door when I went to work...the love of my life
> She died of a stroke two months before I came here..I brought her here though, her ashes sit on my bedside table...
> Ive been looking for a fawn and white female boxer since Ive been here to no avail..Lee


Have you checked OLX several boxers there also Wyndora - Phillipines - Boxer Puppies also here Boxer Dog - Animals & Pets - Philippines | Chitku.ph might find what your looking for then there is the AKCUPI AKCUPI


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure about laws involving carry of pepper spray there, but I've sprayed several dogs in similar situation in past when living in VA (was actually carrying my Sig, but did not feel need to shoot at that point since was not attacking me) and it only took one time for them to learn because I guarantee it tore their eyes and nose up for a while. Once I saw how good it worked first time on a dog attaching my half border collie/half golden retriver, I made sure to have it always for just that situation. There was one dog that tried a second time and when he saw me raise the canister, well, he must've remembered the first time because he beat tail and stayed away. I love dogs, but I Hate dogs that do what you mentioned and wouldn't hesitate to spray 'em again in that situation. I'd get some of that or figure out how to make some home made and carry that along w/ the stick and ensure You don't get jumped. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Miss carry my Glock*



Nickleback99 said:


> Not sure about laws involving carry of pepper spray there, but I've sprayed several dogs in similar situation in past when living in VA (was actually carrying my Sig, but did not feel need to shoot at that point since was not attacking me) and it only took one time for them to learn because I guarantee it tore their eyes and nose up for a while. Once I saw how good it worked first time on a dog attaching my half border collie/half golden retriver, I made sure to have it always for just that situation. There was one dog that tried a second time and when he saw me raise the canister, well, he must've remembered the first time because he beat tail and stayed away. I love dogs, but I Hate dogs that do what you mentioned and wouldn't hesitate to spray 'em again in that situation. I'd get some of that or figure out how to make some home made and carry that along w/ the stick and ensure You don't get jumped. Just my 2 cents.


I was carry concealed license in the US and sure miss carrying also, I had a Glock, was gonna bring it here till I read all the rules and didn't want to deal with that issue but basically only Philippine citizens are allowed to carry.


----------

